# Leitungslänge MPI CPU-OP Kommunikation gestört



## Jacke (19 Oktober 2020)

Morgen zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem.
Eine 317-2DP die über MPI mit einem OP270B verbunden ist. Geschwindigkeit 1,5Mbit.
Die Kommunikation setzte sporadisch aus neue Leitung gezogen(ca. 15m) kein Erfolg, neues Panel kein Erfolg.
Mit einem kurzem kabel ca. 8m verbunden (direkter Luftweg) alles ok.
Daraufhin wegen Problemen mit der Leitungslänge geschaut (Ist leider schon etwas her daher finde ich die Dokumente nichtmehr), dabei gelesen das es wenn es sich um eine Stichleitung handelt die Maximale Leitungslänge 10m sein soll (laut Indusol 6,7m). Ich wollte die Baudrate runtersetzten geht, was nicht möglich ist da wir das Programm vom Panel nicht bekommen.

Frage: handelt es sich wirklich um eine Stichleitung oder bin ich da auf dem Holzweg?

Orginal war dort eine 318 eingebaut die hat den Ausgang ja Galvanisch getrennt. Also mal versucht einen Repeater dazwischen zu setzen, direkt an der CPU, hat aber nichts gebracht.
Also anfrage an den Hersteller bezüglich einenes Panel tausches mit geringerer baudrate. Wie so oft Anlage läuft keiner mehr drum gekümmert und Panel keine Freigabe.
Nun nach 1/2 Jahr sind die Tasten des Panels defekt also wurde es getauascht und wieder Probleme.


----------



## PN/DP (19 Oktober 2020)

Das klingt wie fehlende RS485-Abschlußwiderstände. Habt ihr das mal überprüft?
Wie kommst Du drauf, daß da eine Stichleitung ist? *Sind an dem MPI-Bus weitere Teilnehmer angeschlossen?* Stichleitungen kann man mit RS485-Repeatern eliminieren, indem man die Stichleitung zu einem regulären Bus-Segment macht.
Ist der Bus 1,5MBit/s wirklich MPI oder vielleicht Profibus? Wenn das nur eine Verbindung 317-2DP --- OP270B ist, dann könnte man versuchen, den Bus auf Profibus umzustellen mit dem Profil von MPI (HSA = 31) und Busgeschwindigkeit verringern und "Zyklisches Verteilen der Busparameter einschalten" aktivieren, dann sollte sich das OP270B beim nächsten Einschalten auf die Busgeschwindigkeit einstellen.

Harald


----------



## Jacke (19 Oktober 2020)

Morgen Danke für die Antwort.
Ja es ist definitiv MPI mit 1,5MBits/s. Ich bin ehrlich, mit der Stichleitung bin ich mir nicht sicher. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, habe ich eine Stichleitung wenn ich mit dem PG an die MPI Schittstelle der CPU gehe oder erst wenn ich auf einen Bus Stecker gehe? An der CPU hängt nur das Panel mit Profibus Stecker, Wiederstände haben wir kontrolliert Stecker getauscht und Kabel getauscht. Das mit der Stichleitung war die einzige Erklärung worum es mit einem kürzeren Kabel funktioniert. In einem Normalen MPI Bus sollte 1 Teilnehmer mit 1,5Mbit/s und 15m Leitungslänge möglich sein.
"Zyklisches Verteilen der Busparameter einschalten" kann ich doch auch nur parametrieren oder? Im Control Panel finde ich nichts. Wenn ich die Baudrate in den Transfereinstellungen ändere ist sie beim nächsten öffnen oder Booten ( bin ich mir unsicher ist schon etwas her) weg. Das Projekt zum überspielen habe wir leider nicht.


----------



## PN/DP (19 Oktober 2020)

MPI-Bus- und Profibus-Segmente müssen eine Linienstruktur haben, sprich es darf nur 2 Enden des Busses geben (wo nur 1 Profibus-Kabel angeschlossen ist), an allen Teilnehmern dazwischen müssen genau 2 Profibus-Kabel angeschlossen sein. Wenn es in einem Segment mehr als 2 Kabel-Enden gibt, dann sind die Kabel zu den zusätzlichen Enden Stichleitungen, wo am Ende kein Abschlußwiderstand aktiviert werden darf, weil in jedem Segment nur genau 2 Abschlußwiderstände aktiv sein müssen - und zwar nur an den Enden der Linie (wo nur 1 Profibus-Kabel ist). Bei mehr als 2 Enden müssen auch Stellen vorhanden sein, wo mindestens 3 Kabel zusammenkommen - solche Knoten sind nur bis zu gewisser max Stichleitungslänge zulässig. Werden die Stichleitungen zu lang, dann muß man RS485-Repeater zur Auflösung des Stern/Knoten setzen, und somit aus den Stichleitungen reguläre Segmente machen.

Wenn in einem Segment nur 2 Teilnehmer sind, dann ist an jedem Teilnehmer genau 1 Kabel-Ende. Das ist keine Stichleitung. An beiden Enden sind die Abschlußwiderstände zu aktivieren.
Wenn man ein PG mit seiner Anschlußleitung auf einen Bus steckt, dann ist das in der Regel eine Stichleitung (es sei denn, man benutzt spezielle Busterminals, oder das PG steckt am letzten Teilnehmer einer Linie (am bisherigen Ende), da wird der Abschlußwiderstand deaktiviert und am PG wird er aktiviert).

Wenn es mit dem kurzen fliegenden Kabel störungsfrei geht und mit dem vorhandenen Kabel nicht, dann ist irgendwas an dem vorhandenen Kabel nicht in Ordnung:
- Abschlußwiderstände nicht in Ordnung
- Wackelkontakte bei den Bussteckern oder in den Teilnehmern
- Schirm nicht korrekt und sauber aufgelegt oder nicht geerdet
- zu große Störeinflüsse trotz Schirm, z.B. hohe Erde-Ausgleichströme oder Ableitströme von FU, oder Kabel liegt neben besonders stark störenden Kabeln
Sind Standard-Profibus-Kabel und Standard-Profibus-Stecker verwendet oder Klingelkabel und einfache Sub-D-Stecker? Ist das ein durchgehendes Kabel oder sind da Klemmstellen vorhanden, womöglich ohne daß der Schirm verbunden ist, oder mit Kontaktschwierigkeiten oder Drahtbrüchen?


Die Baudrate auf dem Bus bestimmt der Busmaster. Wenn beim OP270 eingestellt ist "einziger Master" (standardmäßig so eingestellt), dann will das OP die Busgeschwindigkeit bestimmen und wird vermutlich nicht auf Busparameter-Telegramme anderer Master reagieren. Heruntersetzen der Busgeschwindigkeit wird dann ohne Änderung des OP-Projektes nicht gehen. Die Problemursache ist bei dem vorhandenen Kabel zu suchen.

Harald


----------



## JesperMP (19 Oktober 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> - Schirm nicht korrekt und sauber aufgelegt oder nicht geerdet


Selbst wenn die Verbindung für den Schirm in die Busstecker genug sein sollte, den Schirm auf ein geerdete Stromschiene grossflächig mittels Bügel verlegen.



PN/DP schrieb:


> - zu große Störeinflüsse trotz Schirm, z.B. hohe Erde-Ausgleichströme [..]


Gibt es ein Potentielausgleich zwischen die 2 Orten, Steuerschrank mit der CPU und Steuerschrank mit der OP ?


----------



## Indu-Sol (21 Oktober 2020)

Hallo Jacke,

sind wirklich alle Abschlusswiderstände aktiv? Die Stecker hattest du ja getauscht, aber die Spannzngsversorgung der Widerstände in den Geräte könnten ebenfalls defekt sein oder nicht die benötigte Spannung liefern. 


Hast du einen PROFIBUS-Tester zur Hand? Es wäre sinnvoll die Übertragungsqualität und Telegrammabfolge zu überprüfen (z.B. mit dem PB-Q ONE). Es wäre möglich, dass es eine Schwachstelle in der Installation z.B. Schirmauflegung oder der Programmierung gibt z.B. „Warten auf Antwort“ muss verändert werden. Da die Störung sporadisch auftritt, wäre eine permanente Überwachung sinnvoll. 


Hast du probiert, ob über die Luftleitung auch bei einem 15m langen Kabel einwandfrei kommuniziert wird? Wenn ja, könnte das auf EMV-Einkopplungen auf dem ursprünglichen Verlegeweg hinweisen (wurde bereits erwähnt). Prüfe das mal mit einer Messzange.


Das Thema Stichleitung hat Harald (PN/DP) bereits gut erörtert. Standardmäßig ist ein Verbindungskabel zum Bus mit einem PG eine Stichleitung und sollte vermieden werden. Daher sollte entweder ein aktives Programmierkabel oder eine Ethernet-Schnittstelle genutzt werden (falls vorhanden). 

MfG
René Schuster
Technischer Support


----------

